# Subway Restaurant in 1:87



## AndiCobain (Apr 2, 2021)

hi everyone, I built a fast food store again, this time a subway. I hope you like it Greetings Andi


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Yum - makes me want to go to Subway for my noon meal but the closet one to me is 65 miles away.  I really enjoy seeing your building creations and watching how you create them.


----------



## AndiCobain (Apr 2, 2021)

pjedsel said:


> Yum - makes me want to go to Subway for my noon meal but the closet one to me is 65 miles away.  I really enjoy seeing your building creations and watching how you create them.


Thanks . 

where in the world is there still no subway 🤔😉


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

I live in a small rural community of around 200 people on "the road to no place". Closest Wal Mart or most any major box store, chain restaurant, etc. would be 90 miles away.


----------



## AndiCobain (Apr 2, 2021)

pjedsel said:


> I live in a small rural community of around 200 people on "the road to no place". Closest Wal Mart or most any major box store, chain restaurant, etc. would be 90 miles away.


actually, must be great living like that🙄😌

everything has its advantages and disadvantages


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That's true! There are 10 locations within 5 miles of me! 🤙


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ I just checked. There are _*22*_ Subway locations within 5 miles of our house. 😲


----------



## AndiCobain (Apr 2, 2021)

Zombie_61 said:


> ^ I just checked. There are _*22*_ Subway locations within 5 miles of our house. 😲


🤯😅


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Really like the roof texture process! I have probably asked you already but where do (did) your source your vehicles from? Are they also 1:87 scale as well?


----------



## AndiCobain (Apr 2, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Really like the roof texture process! I have probably asked you already but where do (did) your source your vehicles from? Are they also 1:87 scale as well?


yes they are 1:87.
some are from a german company called Busch, i have ordered them on different sites on the internet


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Great build and video. There are several near the old place and one about ten miles near my new place. I like this Subway the best.

Nice work and presentation.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The video is well done! It also makes it look so easy to do! 🙃

There are some made skills behind these dios!!!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Nice work again.
Maybe not fast food, more fast modeling.

Plenty of Subways in this part of the world too.(New Zealand and Australia.)
On a trip to Melbourne, Australia I was shocked by the number of Subways in the CBD. I could literally throw a stone from one store and hit another store. There were more Subways than Subway train stations.


----------

